# Sorority Pics!



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

As the name says, post your sorority pictures right here.  I'd LOVE to see you tanks! I'll post mine after one of you post yours. (; Come on people, let's POST! Mind filling these out, though..?

Tank size?
Number of girls? 
What do you feed them?
And... Any other fish in with them?

LET THE POSTING, *BEGIN!* ​


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Nevermind, the picture didn't turn out right lol.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's my sorority tank except the hornwort is a little bit missing because it's dying out . 
I rearrange the plants every couple weeks when I do a large W.C. I feel this gives them a bit of stimulation too. 
It's a 10gal with 8 ladies in there. No other fish, but I had some ghost shrimp, they kinda got eaten though. My girls LOVE ghost shrimp snacks, but I feed them pellets they get freeze dried blood worms every few feedings.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the caves!


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks! They are ceramic pots and a mug. I tried to do terracotta pots, but they kept leaching color into my water and I didn't want to have to break the holes bigger.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG you got your sorortiy LBTB?!?!!? Can you show them! I am so excited for u!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! That tank is so pretty!!  I wanted terra pots, thanks for the tip. 
MRBF, I didn't get it yet, but it's cycling right now and I decorated it. ^^ I'll post pics later, I'm almost going to a mall near here..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

20 gallon long with 5 females one gender confused male, rabbit snail, trapdoor snails and a tiger nerite. 
gonna up the filtration and add the clown pleco. 



















Yes, I know there is a male in there. Yes I know the risks. They were all very young when I got them and petco labled him as a female and yeah...not so female looking now is he?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

lol do they get along?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

So far, yes. Four of them have been together since they were pretty young and they were all labled as VT femles by petco. It only occured to me that he was a male when his fins got to be bigger then the girls. I know alot of people with a mislabled male reported that as he got older, he got more aggressive. However I have not seen an increase in aggression from him or any of the females. If that happens or the females are starting to look stressed, I will remove him.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone these are beautiful tanks! 
MPL, creative idea with those mugs! I wondered what they were.. I'll try that in the future some day. 
Tiki, I was waiting for you to post. (; I just love love love all those plants in there! 

I hope this thread gets popular, I want to see all of our members' sororities!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

20 gallon sorority with 11 girls, two mollies, three platies, two ADF's, and three apple snails. it's planted with water wisteria, water primrose, hornwort, java fern, amazon swords, rosette swords and probably some java moss or microswords in the near future.


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

my 8 females. 10gal, took all the plants out for cleaning. fed flakes and occasionally bloodworms. got along pretty well, except one female. i guess she was the at the top of the food chain.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Just took new pics of my tank since my other one was of when I first set it up. All of the girls are swarming to one end because they see me right there, and want to eat. As cute as they look they aren't getting anymore today, they had special bloodworms and loved them earlier. You can also see my anacharis(sp) tied onto my mug handle I'm seeing if it will take hold of it.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

26 Gallons, 4 girls at the moment, would have had 5 but thats a long story. Waiting on another 2 to come in from AB and will be adding a few more here and there on occasion. I feed them Omega One Pellets. Theres 3 peppered cory's and 1DT male in the breeder net till I can get a heater for him, he was labeled completely wrong when i got him and thought he was a female until he came home and i noticed how much longer his fins were than any of my other girls.

This was just made into a sorority tank a few days ago, they are getting along very well so far, Even though it looks sparsley decorated to everyone elses tanks it provides plenty of hiding spaces and I have more plants and decorations coming in the mail here soon.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So many tanks! I never knew there were so many, and more to come. ^^ I decided to be lazy and wait until the laptop and I are in the same room.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

geeezzz ltb, Ive been eager to see yours


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I worked on my album today. Here I have all 9 of my females. They get along pretty well, just added 2 new ones on Friday and so far so good. They chase but they hardly ever nip, even the baby is fine and does her share of chasing! There is a pic of the tank (20 gallon) but I need to buy some tall silk plants to fill it in. I clean it once a week and it is too dirty to have real planted plants.

Also in the tank are 2 otos, 3 cories (soon to be replaced by shrimps) and 2 nerites.

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4169


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ao, my dad is using the laptop. I think I'll show them tomorrow when I come home from school. xD
Registered, that's hornwort right? I love it.  Not to be rude but your tank seems a little bit bare, no fighting at all? Well, more than the usual nips?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

they chase a lot. The photos are all recent, their fins are in pretty good shape I think. Mariah came looking like that and hasn't improved much, good thing her color is so beautiful. I think she might be an old lady fish.

I did have one female who died recently who was always hiding. Maybe she got chased to death? 

Anyway, I am getting some silk plants to fill in, it is too bare.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I just love love love all those plants in there!


:-D I kinda wish I had either done the soil/sand setup or gotten one of those plant substrates. And a another light strip. 

I want to add another girl or two but I don't want to push it. These guys get along and my luck I would pick up the one girl that can't play nice. Or another young mislabeled male. 

This is what it looked like when I had almost all silk plants at the beginning of summer NOT 2007 as my camera claims. 









Here are the ladies in the tank










Princess Azula - she recently grew up









India - I know she ate the algae waffer









Opal essence









Apple Bloom









Ba sing Se









Rabbit snail. I think this is the one putting holes in my plant leaves


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> they chase a lot. The photos are all recent, their fins are in pretty good shape I think. Mariah came looking like that and hasn't improved much, good thing her color is so beautiful. I think she might be an old lady fish.
> 
> I did have one female who died recently who was always hiding. Maybe she got chased to death?
> 
> Anyway, I am getting some silk plants to fill in, it is too bare.



Registered, it's great mostly everyone is getting along, and Mariah should get better soon.  Not so sure on your female, maybe she just wasn't suited to sorority life. And it's also awesome that you'll be getting more decorations!

Tiki, your tank and girls are so pretty!! I especially love your orange one. (; 

I'll be uploading my pics right now I promise!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Tadaa!! I hope you guys like it. >.<​
View attachment 68910




View attachment 68911




View attachment 68912


I'm adding some more stuff soon, moss balls for sure.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

@lebron -- that is gorgeous! Are those live plants on the decOrations?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you. I actually thought it wasn't pretty. xD They're all fake, the ones on the tree bridge are attached.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

That is sooo pretty! I can never decorate that well! My sorority looks like nothing compared to that lol!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! Why don't you post yours?


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Okie Dokie here is mine I want to fill it up more with plants on the top so I'm going see if they have really tall plants somewhere. But so far it's been very very good they don't fight at all and there very relaxed to. So here is what in in there...
- 30 gallon heated and filtered
- 6 females
- 1 i think its called a golden snail (its really big lol)

So the females in order are
- Venus
- Isabel
- Pocahontas 
- Precious
- Peaches
I can never get a good picture of Ella but she's there lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I like your layout, especially your females. (; I like your grizzle/marble specifically.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Thank you. I actually thought it wasn't pretty. xD They're all fake, the ones on the tree bridge are attached.


No it honestly looks gorgeous! I don't have a creative bone in my body, I only wish I could pull off something so cool


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw, shucks.  I'm sure anyone can do that, my mom actually chose all the decorations. xD I only chose the volcano, but I also wanted her to get decorations that had more than 1 exit and what not. I see you have 4 females, sorority perhaps?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

When are you getting your females, LTB?!? I want to see the tank in "action" so bad!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful tank LeBron, you and your Mom did a great job.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow Lebron I love the black gravel in there; or is it sand? Lol it looks great either way!

I have a 29 gallon with 7 females, 7 tetras, 4 platys, and 2 mollies. I like having that many fish in there because it keeps the girls distracted and as long as I do good with the water changes, the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates stay 0. 

Here are the pictures!

Going from left to right or top to bottom (preview isn't always accurate for me), we have Vanilla, Acai, Blossom, Lily, Marshmallow, Peacock and Peaches!

And the whole tank! In the last pic, it is sorta out of date and the dalmation molly in the corner is actually dead now.. 

Edit: Oh yeah I forgot. Yesterday I did water changes and on my sorority tank I filled it up kinda high which I hadn't really thought much of then but in retrospect I'm kind of banging my head on a wall.. Anyways, at night I was about to feed them and I was a little worried of the water height so I planned to quickly throw food in there because if I don't, all the girls end up jumping. Well, I didn't do it fast enough and Peaches, being very strong, hopped right out and hit the table/stand and plopped right onto the ground. My heart immediately jumped up to my throat and I tried picking her up but she flopped right under the couch! Luckily I keep a spare cup by the tank so I quickle slid it under her and placed her in the tank. The fall is close to 4 feet. When I released her she sank right to the bottom. But after 1 minutes she was back to chasing Acai. Lol. Lucky for me she is completely fine now. At first she wouldn't move her little fins but it's all fixed now


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I only have 1 female in QT so far, she'll be the 1st to get in. xD The tank is still cycling, not much to it but there are nitrates!! And thank you. Me and mum are quite happy after all the money spent. lol It's black sand, I love it, too. 

Your tank is so purdy. (; I love Acai, her fins are pretty long. I saw that Greek temple thing in my Petsmart, but my mom had no interest. Live plants? Luckyy... I'm sorry about your molly. :'(

Come on everyone, show your sororities! It's not about me, it's about your girls!!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you! I would love to have sand but I would get scolded for using pantyhose on a gravel vac xD.
Lol I only have anacharis in there in between the big decoration and the temple. The big ones in the back are all fake lol. There is some floating anacharis in there because I'm too lazy to anchor them down. I find they grow a lot thicker and better in the filter current..

The temple wasn't my choice actually lol. I got the tank off of craigslist for 60 bucks; it came with both temple/ruins, gravel, heater, filter, and a whole bunch of water treatments. I don't even use them lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Might as well "update" this thread. lol I have more pics of my sorority, now with Winnie and Cories; Clause, Mistletoe, Frost, and Ghast. 

View attachment 70510



View attachment 70511



View attachment 70512



View attachment 70513


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw, shucks.  I'm sure anyone can do that, my mom actually chose all the decorations. xD I only chose the volcano, but I also wanted her to get decorations that had more than 1 exit and what not. I see you have 4 females, sorority perhaps?


Yeah i have a sorority now. I was waiting on my 3 aquabid girls to arrive to make it, and last week added 2 more girls to it. They are in a 26 gallon with 6 cories a few snails and ghost shrimp that they love to pester. It's probably a little over stocked but I have plenty of live plants and good filtration for it. I can post pics of it later if you would like
Your updated pics look awesome by the way! How are they all getting along?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's great! Pictures, please!  
I need to get 5 more girls, so it's only Winnie in there. She likes the Cories, they get along just fine. ^.^ I'm getting 2 snails today, lets see how that goes..


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

OK here ya go!
These pics were from my iPhone so they arent the best quality, and the water is a little cloudy because I'm having some type of algea problem, but since I have snails in there I cant add any type of algea killer. I just did a water change and added that driftwood and some plants too so everything got kicked up from my hands being in there.
And the breeders net has one of my males in there as a temporary thing until I re-home a few of my other guys.


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice sorority's guys!!! Can't wait to start mine!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Beckwithbabe said:


> Very nice sorority's guys!!! Can't wait to start mine!


It's definitely a lot of fun and very entertaining!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, the tank is beautiful! I love all the live plants.  Your girls are quite eye-catching as well. And yes, sororities are really fun if you're successful with them. You can actually see bettas together for once! lol


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

This thread makes me want to start a sorority SO BAD. These tank examples are fantastic. I have an empty 29 gallon just sitting at my mom's house right now. It is missing a part for the filter so hopefully we can get that soon (if I keep bugging my mom about it) and I can set it up. My mom thinks I'm crazy because I want to put female bettas in there! I just really have a soft spot for bettas now and the incredible urge to have tanks all over my house...a large sorority would be a nice addition


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> This thread makes me want to start a sorority SO BAD. These tank examples are fantastic. I have an empty 29 gallon just sitting at my mom's house right now. It is missing a part for the filter so hopefully we can get that soon (if I keep bugging my mom about it) and I can set it up. My mom thinks I'm crazy because I want to put female bettas in there! I just really have a soft spot for bettas now and the incredible urge to have tanks all over my house...a large sorority would be a nice addition


My dad thought I was crazy for having all bettas too haha
Hopefully you can get it up and running soon!
Id love to see pics!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice sororities, everyone!
I can't wait to have mine! Although mine will be in a 50 gallon tank with neon or cardinal tetras, glowlight tetras, rasboras, zebra or leopard danios, an angelfish, a dwarf gourami, some julii cories, and some malaysian trumpet snails to aerate my sand.
:-D:-D:-D so excitedddd!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it okay to put gouramis in with betta's? I could have swore that that was on a big no no list, but could be wrong


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Is it okay to put gouramis in with betta's? I could have swore that that was on a big no no list, but could be wrong


I did some research and what I've read so far, you can put them with females.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> I did some research and what I've read so far, you can put them with females.


Oooh! Cool!


----------

